# anyone use humminbird smartcast



## goosehunter09

Just woundering if anyone had ever used the Humminbird smartcast castable fish finder. I was thinking about buying one and was woundering how they worked.

thanks


----------



## Invector

From what I read about them they are actualy good. Though I have not tryed one myself.


----------



## CREEMAN

I have one and they really work well.I use mine in the winter for catfishing in a river .works great to find deep holes and fish :withstupid:


----------

